

Microsoft wasted 'millions of watts of electricity' to evade power usage penalty - pepsi
http://www.theverge.com/2012/9/24/3381238/microsoft-power-waste-quincy

======
jussij
>> Microsoft, on the other hand, worked out that going through $70,000 of
unnecessary power by running "giant heaters" would put them in the clear and
save $140,000 from the $210,000 fine.

Times must be pretty tough at Microsoft if they are prepared to do something
as stupid as this to make a minuscule $140,000.00 in savings.

~~~
marshray
They could have at least donated the excess energy to finally breaking SHA-1,
Folding at Home, SETI, or Bitcoins for Babies, or whatever.

